# USA Summer Month snowboarding?!?!



## Guest (Feb 4, 2008)

in the months of june july august , is there anyway to go snowboarding in the US? if so then where? I only went snowboarding once this year for 2 days and im looking to go on like 2 more trips till the season ends. Id have lots of money in the summer to travel. Any ideas?


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

anyone? im thinking colorado mabe? or northern cali.? or canada?


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

yeah, mt. hood usually has snow until summer. I'm not an expert but after this season they should be good into july no problem.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

pretty sure mt. hood has the longest season. they have a glacier. if you have LOTS of money in the summer, go to south america. its winter there.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

*colorado not really..*

there is st. marys "glacier" in colorado which is a snowfield. you can practice hits and rails and build a jump but its tiny and the vert is not too hot.

even the glaciers in europe are boring. i spent more time in the huge half pipes in austria instead.
really just for shi#$s and giggles if you ask me.

alaska and B.C. and the yukon (if you can get there) i'm sure and there seems to be vert there too!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Hood in Oregon is about the only place. A-Basin in Colorado will stay open until sometime in June. If you are willing to fire up your quads there are plenty of spots in Colorado to ride all summer. It's also long slogs for not so long vertical. Ptarmigan glacier is typically good all summer and has good turns. Enjoy a half day getting there though...


----------

